
BuildAfrica.org - nir
http://www.buildafrica.org/
======
markessien
I dislike such projects. It's kind of like having a showcase for the "special
kids" where everyone can come and look at how "great" they are because they
made some useless trinket.

Build by looking people in the eye, talking and trading with them, not by
praising some impressive but ultimately useless thing some random people
people from some village did.

That's why China is winning in Africa. The chinese do not build websites
showcasing how great some african villagers are. They come and say: you have
that, we have this, let's make a deal. You win, I win.

~~~
nir
I posted this for the "hacker interest" value - there's some cool hacks there.
In the broader view, I definitely see your point.

------
baruman
Talk about Hacker News in it's truest sense. Makes me embarrassed to have ever
said "we can't" or "I can't" on any project I have worked on.

------
clistctrl
Another article on the site had a link to a job board there:
<http://jobs.whiteafrican.com/> I'm thinking about seeing what kind of
candidates I could get. Any suggestions on how payment works? I've never
worked with an international candidate before

------
joeycfan
Give it up. Africa is hopeless.

Whitey's great weakness is this weird urge to help other races. We need to
help ourselves first. God knows everyone else does - by feeding on us.

